# So wrong!!



## 37schwinn (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't find one item that is G519 on this bike. 

3995.  Maybe should be 39.95 or at best 399.5 ? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292013739409


----------



## iswingping (Jan 29, 2017)

It actually looks pretty good, but I'm under the belief it is a Bergerwerke bike with that serial number.  
Maybe Alan can chime in on this.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2017)

A nuther situation where the seller is talking out of his other lower back facing mouth? Why not leave the word *original *out of your text if you don't know your mouth from a hole in the ground?

Quote:
“USED in excellent condition. all parts original EXCEPT tires/tubes”

* To my knowledge this bike is original though it has quite possibly been restored,*


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 29, 2017)

the seller isn't into military bikes and sells a bunch of road bike parts.maybe educate them on the particulars.they did ask for input in their description.


----------



## phantom (Jan 29, 2017)

Shipping:
$327.90 Standard Shipping .......


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2017)

phantom said:


> Shipping:
> $327.90 Standard Shipping .......




It's only $280.47 from Cali to here in Arizona. There must be a huge Packing surcharge.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 29, 2017)

But how can some call a bike 1943 that is a post war frame (and serial number), even if it is trying to be a 1943?  At some point it would be nice if they say "faux-43," especially with a $4K asking price.


----------



## iswingping (Jan 29, 2017)

I believe they are in belief that it is original 1943.  Sellers often sell items without knowing what they have or its real value.  Sometimes the seller gets burnt, sometimes the buyer.  I wonder if this was represented to him as original.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 30, 2017)

I can't explain it how S/H is so damn much (not that I'm goin to buy the bike) but I mail / send out of my office and I've done a bike east to west in Cali to Morovia for $19.01 while later that year I did one to east to south Florida for 23.56 both of these in 2016. Amazing


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> listed as an original wartime bike, serial number places it in 1947
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1943-HUFFMAN-MESSENGER-US-Army-WW2-Bicycle-/292013739409?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Has anyone sent the seller a message though Ebay? V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jan 30, 2017)

It's called a smoker price on both the bike and shipping. Whatever their smoking it must be good....


----------

